
Ideal Age to Start a Business. Thoughts? - rajanchandi
https://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/a-study-of-27-million-startups-found-ideal-age-to-start-a-business-and-its-much-older-than-you-think.html
======
JacobRiggs
I agree with the age metrics of the article, but not so much the suggested
reasoning. I think obtaining and managing a sufficient capital becomes far
easier as you get older, as the experience managing money and investing wisely
is usually already there.

